# Shared hosting accounts in Romania?



## Orestock (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys,
I would like to choose the best hosting provider to get shared hosting plan!
Need over 10 gbs of disk space. Linux
What web hosts can you recommend me to look at?

What are your views on Atom-hosting.com web host? Are they ok? What host is better?


----------



## Kostoprav (Nov 10, 2017)

It seems to me that you need to look at more options. Superbithost.com would be good choice. 
Their website is convenient, user friendly and most of all they will get you setup up in a web site hosting package that's both affordable and reliable.


----------



## stefiee (Nov 13, 2017)

I would suggest you to check *scopehosts.com* SSD shared hosting , You will get secure and reliable hosting services as per your need. Have a look on the website for more information.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Dec 26, 2017)

I am with QHoster.com team. I feel confident that my sites is up and running at all times. The pricing is very reasonable. I'm very happy with them so far.


----------

